# Sukhoi T-4 Sotka



## Grampa (Mar 2, 2013)

Rare clip of the Sukhoi T-4 Sotka. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGA1th609xY_


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2013)

Another Russian copycat (XB-70 wannabe). Good video. Not too much available for that airframe.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2013)

Indeed.

Interesting video though! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2013)

Agree with Matt.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the A-Model 1/72 kit of this. Evidently the build is quite grueling.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's another clip I found.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm4_wI2odtg_


----------

